
The care and feeding of social network trolls - brk
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/02/19/the-care-and-feeding-of-social-network-trolls.aspx
======
gscott
" You know the type. They make negative comments that will make the veins in
your forehead pulse, and cause you to say things that you never ever say
aloud. "

I believe this is due to a lack of maturity of the person who posted (on an
open forum of all places!) and now doesn't like that someone disagrees. The so
called "troll" must be evil because the poster just could not be incorrect in
any way... no that would never happen.

Exploring all sides or playing the "devils advocate" is what gets you called a
troll, The bully is usually the one saying "troll".

Articles saying otherwise are just an exercise in trying to legitimize why
everytime when someone disagrees with you, they must be a troll. Now get all
of your bully friends together, call that person a troll until they go away.

